# why do fishermen cut other peoples lines



## retired10 (May 5, 2010)

I put my lines out where people do not usually fish for white perch and I mark them so the bass fisherman can see them so as not to get their lures Hung 
up on them and fisherman still cut them had 10 limb lines out run them this morning and 3 was cut and 1 was gone sorry about the rant 
retired10


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

I have attached a gear tag to mine before with a date on it to show that it isn't an abandoned line . If they still get cut , then they are just haters.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Put the shoe on the other foot what would you do .Maybe hide them better where you fishing cit park not trying to pic sides but we need a peaceful solution.We are 2cool dont forget.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

I think most cut limb lines and missing jugs are a by-product of some one stealing a fish. Easier to make a quick swipe with a knife and throw the fish in the boat than to take the time to unhook it and leave the line.
Stealing fish or lines is as criminal as robbery, shop lifting or car theft. Yet some people will take fish or game that would never think of committing a "real" crime. 
No way to stop it other than catching them in the act or doing a better job of concealing you lines. Sad but true of these days and times.


----------



## tufffish (May 11, 2006)

that is the problem with the city folks. they think they can bring homeowner assoc. type rules to public waters. if a few of them don't like it then you cannot do it. that is the way things are going in this country. it is a shame.


----------



## olsteve (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with Sunbeam, you probably had fish stolen. Here in Georgia you are required to have your name and address on the lines, but, it really isn't enforced. As mentioned the best bet is to conceal your lines. The people who are doing this think "It's only a fish". But in my mind it's theft and if I caught them cutting mine, I feel pretty sure that they wouldn't do it again.
( They would be too busy trying to stop those 15 newly developed holes in the boat from leaking.)


----------



## 9horns (Nov 10, 2010)

You have to out smart the thieves, put your limb lines out right before dark, run them in the morning. Hide your troutlines and don't let anyone see you running them. Put your jugs out in a way that you can see them from the bank, camp, boat etc.
I treat thieves on the water just like cattle wrestlers in the old days, its the same thing anyway you cut it.
Fishing public water is not what it use to be, in the good old days when a boat approach you it was for help, share a beer, tell a fish story, maybe give some fish away, tell you where they are and biting on, etc. Nowadays when a boat approaches you just don't know.
If you got cut lines chances are you just lost some fish and some hooks.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

It is b/c there are so many people who just don't care about other people. I have had my trot lines and my noodles checked and even cut before. I just move one b/c you never know what type of people you might meet that will shoot you for a simple thing like this.

The world would be a much better place if everyone had more compassion for their neighbors.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

I also remember many years back a guy was killed on Lake Rayburn up near Hanks Creek b/c someone was running his trot lines. He confronted them and they pulled a gun and killed him. Of course they were caught and are not sitting in prison, but it doesn't bring him back. Just be careful if you do ever confront someone. All I do now is if I see it happen, I get their TX numbers and call the local GW. I have a couple in my phone and have called them before and had people busted for poaching.

Anyway, just be careful!!!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Through the years, I've discovered there are just alot of angry people out there!!! Always, always, be prepared for them, and never underestimate the evil in the human creation. I think some people feel good fom just being mean. Always clearly label your jugs, limb lines, or trot lines. It always amazes me the people that have, no conscience!


----------



## 9horns (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd be packing on the water. If your going to confront a thief you better be ready. Many outlaws out there that could care less about fish and game laws.


----------



## bearwrestler (Nov 16, 2010)

If you are close to the bank, look for beaver sign. I have had lines cut in creeks and rivers where beavers are working the bank. When they are dragging limbs in the water and hang up they will turn around and cut them.


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Retired10,*

my thought is the average person cutting your lines thinks you're stupid for putting them out there, and he wants your fish, so he takes them. If I were you I would have to set a few lines with game cameras near by. In other words the hunter, or cutter/thief would become the hunted.


----------



## retired10 (May 5, 2010)

bearwrestler said:


> If you are close to the bank, look for beaver sign. I have had lines cut in creeks and rivers where beavers are working the bank. When they are dragging limbs in the water and hang up they will turn around and cut them.


no beaver in this area the lines were cut 3ft. out of the water my trotline 
was cut in the middle had a jug tied to a weight the jug and weight was gone
retired10


----------



## olsteve (Jul 20, 2008)

Fishnstringer has the right idea. A trail camera is what I'm going to use. ( I hope it doesn't get stolen too!) I wonder what the authorities would actaully do to the thieves if you caught them on camera? Probably not much. I think hanging thieves by the neck on the courthouse steps then letting them swing until dark would be a pretty good deterent to other other thieves.


----------



## retired10 (May 5, 2010)

my trail camera will not work cause it has a flash and then they will take it I took all my lines out and only going to jug fish for cats that way I will stay with them and pick them up when I leave
retired10


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Proof that God loves us ( I already knew he did) ... He gave us the C.H.L. in Texas.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

tbone2374 said:


> Proof that God loves us ( I already knew he did) ... He gave us the C.H.L. in Texas.


God gave us the right to self defense, the state of Texas just came up with the CHL so that they could tax you on God's blessings. If you are willing to brandish a weapon over a fish, then you don't need to be carring or fishing for that matter.


----------



## Boatless Potlicker (Oct 5, 2009)

boomgoon said:


> God gave us the right to self defense, the state of Texas just came up with the CHL so that they could tax you on God's blessings. If you are willing to brandish a weapon over a fish, then you don't need to be carring or fishing for that matter.


Better yet, let's get rid of all the game wardens and ship your *** to California, then we will all live in harmony; unfortunately 2cool is in Cali too.

I do agree with your first point, but I think God would rather we turn the other cheek.


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

People who cut another fishermans line has no respect for other fishermen.


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

Just wondering.... does the stuff in a flare gun really burn underwater? I mean if you ended up in a scuffle and had to shoot someone with a flare gun for running your lines and they jumped into the water to put it out, do you think it would keep burning?


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

Game cam time jejee


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

PasadenaMan said:


> Game cam time jejee


X2


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

texasGG said:


> Just wondering.... does the stuff in a flare gun really burn underwater? I mean if you ended up in a scuffle and had to shoot someone with a flare gun for running your lines and they jumped into the water to put it out, do you think it would keep burning?


Y'alls some crazy mf'rs up north. Well water?


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

tufffish said:


> that is the problem with the city folks. they think they can bring homeowner assoc. type rules to public waters. if a few of them don't like it then you cannot do it. that is the way things are going in this country. it is a shame.


 City folk? You think the City folk are to blame? The rest of your statement I agree with. City folk? Thats a blanket statement. It would be like a City boy sayin all country folk are uneducated fools. Is that true? I didn't think so. Are some? Well read some of the stuff on the boards

I kid, I kid!

I think it was just some fool that stole your fish. Sad they can't catch thier own.

Pullin a gun over a fish? Wow thats going to get ugly. I don't steal, so I am not worried, but wow.


----------



## maco (Jan 13, 2008)

unfortunately,it aint gonna change.i remember (we all do)the work put in building lines,finding user friendly areas away from skiers,etc & then having them run by others or just cut/stolen & even moved.i quit & started jugging.at least i could rodnreel fish,watch my jugs & still get a mess of fish,this was on palmetto a few yrs back,dont get discouraged,just change tactics,good luck,maco


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Limb lines cut in the creek.
Jugs picked up on the lake.
Lines cut at the lake. 

It's a ****, ****, shame. 
I've always questioned it too ... why.


----------



## dignlevel (Jul 26, 2010)

The only thing that has changed over the years is the calander. People are inherantly evil as a population, but the good ones seem to have a common denominator! 

I figure they must need the fish pretty bad or too lazy to catch their own. We had someone steal a 55 gallon drum nearly full of fish out of a boat that we had caught on trot lines while we slept 50 feet away in a tent in a state park,, good thing we didn't wake up it would have been big trouble most likely.


----------



## maco (Jan 13, 2008)

I think i can speak for everybody on this board &2cool when i say,"we were'nt raised like that."


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

Just wondering-----what do you do with a line that does not have gear tags (which are required), or is clearly abandoned? My brother lives on the San Marcos River and when the water is down, you cannot believe the number of unmarked, or abandoned lines.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

I agree with some on here. But, put the shoe on the other foot? Are you kidding me. Its illegal. Plain and simple. No other foot for shoe. If you can't be at least somewhat "uplifting", don't spout rhetoric. Set up and do a stake out with video man. If not with video try to get their TX numbers and contact game warden. 

I did this(with the vid) and game warden contacted me and came and staked out location and witnessed every thing. Tickets issued, problem solved.

And btw, I use to tournament bass fish, I was a trotliner first, so no, even if, I wouldn't even think of cutting someones lin.

If you and everyone else knew the hard work and danger that went in to setting them you wouldn't either.

24 buds, I reguarly use the "City folk" out. But have come to find its actually the weekend warriors.

Found a guy that actuallly set place by place on my lines.
I told him, hey man when you pull up to what you see as a good set, put your paddle in the water and run it around that tree to see if therre are already lines there. If it looks good, someone else has probably discovered it.
Its not just the "City Folk".









But, we'll blame them anyway! JK

Ya'll be courteous, I actually have my commercial liscense and make some of my income off of trotlines to help offset the cost of my MIL 
Assisted living bills.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

spurgersalty said:


> I
> 24 buds, I reguarly use the "City folk" out. But have come to find its actually the weekend warriors.
> 
> Found a guy that actually set place by place on my lines.
> ...


 No worries. I know some City Folk are a pain as are "most folks" if ya will. LOL

Its all good and yes I agree with weekend warriors. I will say they will never go away. Its the way it is. Water attracts people. Thats it.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

its a sad fact that as a Society its a tollerated thing to no no regard for persons things.. I just Jug @ night with Zylume sticks & when the sun comes up..I leave..
its better to avoid the Morons & Potlickers do what ya gotta do have fun & not deal with the headache,..just my 2c


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

And they say nothing good happens after midnight!!!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

If you could find the "mother line" and pull it up, Lake Livingston would be one big net!
It is worse below the dam, it would be like a 2" mesh net there.
It's too bad that nylon takes forever to rot.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Back in the Triple Creek hay days, TP&W spent two days hauling abandon and illegal lines out of the lake. The Polk County 12 yard dump truck was completely full of line and traps when it left the marina. At that time there were dozens of shady type commercial fishermen on the lake. They could set them faster than the GW's could pull them out.
There was a 30 hook law then. Many of the lines that I saw pulled out had 300 hooks.


----------



## olsteve (Jul 20, 2008)

TexasGG I like the way you think. As for the replies by people stating that a fish isn't worth shooting someone, consider this, if someone will steal a fish, what would they do if they saw your cash? 
It should be legal to shoot a thief DEAD if you catch him in the act. Here in Georgia it was adopted 4 years ago but only on your property. 
It should be legal anywhere, anyway, anyhow.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

I would like to thank everyone that marks their lines well and picks them up when they are done!

But I hate when people leaves lines (particularly trot lines) out with no intentions of picking them up. Really sucks to find an unmarked trot line with the trolling motor and REALLY sucks when it happens in the big motor...

As far as people stealing/cutting your lines, Sorry man, it sucks. I would be ****** if someone came and cut the fish off of my rod, so it's wrong to cut off someone's rope! Some people just need a good old fashion arse whoopin!


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

"Some people just need a good old fashion arse whoopin!"

Especially those that set out lines and abandon them.

I still not have received a response to my query, "What does one do to lines that are not properly tagged, or abandoned?"


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

An unmarked or marked but outdated line is illegal. I would suggest asking your local GW what is his advice about removing them. I am not sure if you can make a "citizens arrest" of a trot line. But you might be informally deputized by the GW to assist him in enforcing the game and fish laws.
Sort of an Operation Game Thief in a local lake by lake situation. It fact call the 8oo number and ask if the illegal lines are covered by their rules.


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

If they are not your lines, Leave them alone! It's really pretty simple. If it does not belong to you don't touch it. Let the GW take care of it. If you have a real problem call the GW and complain about it. Tell him where it is and let them handle it. If you are in a shopping center parking lot and you see a car parked in a spot you like that has an expired inspection sticker on it, do you get in it and take it?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Any y'all been fishing?


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

"If they are not your lines, Leave them alone!"

Sounds like someone with a lot of untagged lines.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

spike404 said:


> "If they are not your lines, Leave them alone!"
> 
> Sounds like someone with a lot of untagged lines.


A limb line with 5 hooks or less is not required to be marked with the persons identity. Hiding a trotline is illegal, according to TPWD. It has to be properly tagged and visible with flotations on each end.

When I commercial fished, I spared no expense building my lines. It took around 40 to 50 dollars to build one line. Tarred twine, stainless swivels, rings and hooks. Not to mention your time building them.

i've snagged my share of unmarked and abandoned lines laying vacant with brown mossy sludge hanging off of them. They aren't there any longer.

If that line is clearly marked, stay away from it. If is abandoned, then in my opinion, have at it. It's nothing but trash, anyway. TPWD ought to drag for them yearly and get rid of them. Who knows how many fish have died a slow death on the end of an old trotline.


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

"If that line is clearly marked, stay away from it. If is abandoned, then in my opinion, have at it. It's nothing but trash, anyway."

My sentiments, exactly. The key word is "trash". No different than cups, bags, cans, etc.


----------



## olsteve (Jul 20, 2008)

It seems there are different opinons on this matter. I can see both sides. 
Folks seem a little more ornery since Obama got elected. I wonder if that has anything to do with the taxpayers getting tired of paying for a free ride for people who are able to work but chose not to, or are tired of paying income tax, ad valorom tax, property tax, interest tax, and a multitude of other taxes while the US government borrows money from China to buy oil from the middle east. NAFTA was the beginning of the end of this country. I love my USA but despise the way it is run. If a business was run the way the government is, it would go bankrupt fast. 
Oops sorry, I ranted a little.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

I wasn't going to reply but I think I have something with constructive advice to share. I'll probably catch some flack over this also and ''NO'' I don't think someone should check someones elses' lines. 
It doesn't take a genious to figure out a trot, throw or even a jug line is out of comission if you come across them while out doors. I keep reading about leaving what's not yours. What I believe is if one of those lines isn't up to date or slimed up or illegal in any way it should be dragged up and thrown away. It's your duty, I constantly see remarks on turning in people for over limits, spotlighting deer at night and how these people should be hung but now you're going to turn your head on illegal fishing gear? 
I don't know anybody that has fished the river and that doesn't live there that at one time or the other had to leave a line out because the river came up 5' or more overnight and you couldn't get to it or find it. That's not to mention you had to leave for home and couldn't make another attempt to retrieve it. Leaving unmarked or illegal lines in waters esspecially in lakes is dangerous. How would you like jumping out of the boat to cool off in what you thought was a clear area only having to find yourself tangled up in a line that should'nt be there? Imagine telling your kids it's ok to jump out and enjoy the public lake? 
I was wade fishing the upper part of Lake Conroe in the early spring one day for bedding LM. The edge of the water had ice formed on it when I entered it with my waders on. I was waist deep when my feet got tangled up in a throw line and I took a dip( these were the old Ball loose waders not neopreme). If I was any deeper I would of drowned because I couldn't get my feet back and my head was barely out of the water on my knees. I got my breath and crawled back to the shore freezing half to death. I pulled the wad of trot line of my feet only to find some freak staked their line underwater on a piece of rebar about a foot from where I was sitting in the water. Yes it sounds funny but at the time it was pretty serious to me
A throw line will be the hardest to make judgement on to remove because they don't have to be tagged but think about it before you leave it. Think of all the lines in the water and do you really think the wardens have time to collect the ones that are illegal, do your part and use some since when you come across one.
Just try to visaulize Lake Livingston being about 20 ft. low, there's no telling the web of nylon criss crossing out there. 
And I am sorry to hear someone cut your lines, what happened to you sounds like bad people.


----------



## olsteve (Jul 20, 2008)

Dang this has a lot of replies, let's re-vamp it! A lake which has been there for decades will have a lot of abandonded lines. If you had 6 trot lines out and found out that your kid or spouse had been in a car wreck,or your boat motor conked out, or if you had a medical emergency, what would you do? Multiply this by many fishermen and then multiply that times many years. I thought the original post concerned folks stealing fish... Aren't we getting " off point" ?


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Remember C.h.l = 100% jail sentance if U are not 100% sure. Think before you pull. Carrying a gun can get you sentanced very quick! If you carry be vary careful  I was almost killed back in 9004 and my friend was killed. Wrong place at the wrong time. No argument. I can tell you that carrying a gun would not have helped me. More than likely not carrying saved my life. I do carry now but know when not to show.


----------



## olsteve (Jul 20, 2008)

Almost killed in 9004? Sounds like you will probably outlive most of us! Just kidding. I'm bad at typos too. A good friend of mine was in the wrong place at the wrong time in 1980 and would have had a better chance if he had been "totin". " If guns are outlawed, Only Outlaws will have guns"
My condolences on your friend.
Steve


----------

